# CVT transmission died. What's next?



## TonyPrin (Feb 26, 2017)

I have a 2008 Rogue which has been good up to now with 115,000 miles. Yesterday the vehicle started to shake moderately like I was driving on gravel. It progressed quickly and now I can't move it. I'm certain the transmission is broken and may have to be replaced.

I have two questions. First, it sounds like owners may be having difficulty getting Nissan to live up to the extended warranty. What has been experience?

Second, if the problem is corrected what do they do? Will I end up with a new transmission with the same problems?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You should be within the extended warranty time period. My understanding is they will install a rebuilt one and give you a one year additional warranty on it. Did you ever change the cvt fluid since you have had it?


----------



## TonyPrin (Feb 26, 2017)

I never changed the fluid which I believe is correct for a 2008 Rogue on-road only without towing. CVT fluid was added at 93,000 miles. Thoughts please.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's the info on the extended warranty:

Nissan CVT Warranty Extension


----------

